# FE Selection Boards



## Lav968 (21 Feb 2006)

Does anyone have any info on when the next FE selection board is?  I have my remuster pw in now.  I was just wondering if there was anyone in the know that could shoot a little scuttlebutt my way.  Thanks


----------

